# Nigerian Dwarf Doeling Opinions?



## ShannonM (Mar 29, 2011)

We are planning on keeping this doeling, her mom doesn't have the best confirmation, but she is a great family milker for us, and this is the first year we gotten does out of her Yay!!! 

So we're keeping this doeling and her sister but I wanted to know what you all thought about her so that I can have some ideas on what to breed her to and what to try to strengthen in her kids.

She's the red/orange and white one and her mom is the red one. I know these aren't the best but they should give you an idea of what she looks like.

I like
Long back
Long neck
Looks very "dairy"

Don't like 
Hind legs come in a touch at the hocks and lower.
Somewhat steep rump (although it does even out a little when she's set up.

Also in the pic with her mom in it those are her siblings, the other doeling is on the right she's on the left and her brother is in the middle.

Thanks all!


----------



## ShannonM (Mar 29, 2011)

Also, she's right about 10 weeks old


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

She is awesome and would be a great keeper because she is out of triplets, although I do see what you mean about the hocks. I would keep her. Congrats


----------



## ShannonM (Mar 29, 2011)

I am really excited about her 

And actually she is out of quads but we lost one buckling at birth (mom was too busy and didn't get him cleaned)

Her dam has to date had 
1 set of twins 
1 set of triplets 
2 sets of quads
and always successfully feeds at least three of them 
If I pull kids at night and milk her in the morning I normally get about a quart to a quart and a half every time, so I would say she can average about 1/2-3/4 a gallon per day which I feel is pretty good!


----------



## ShannonM (Mar 29, 2011)

Here are some better pictures, she was not liking the collar too well which is why it looks like she's leaning in the front shot 

Thanks!!


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

she's adorable


----------



## ShannonM (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank You!


----------



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

DrakesFarm said:


> She is awesome and would be a great keeper because she is out of triplets.


Why should that matter, will it make a difference to how many kids she will produce at a time? I have a bottle buckling that is a triplet. does that mean he will throw triplets?


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

It is proven that goats from bigger "litters" tend to give bigger "litters" but dont worry she wont give you triplets her first time freshening


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

Or at least in my opinion it has been proven


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

Is she out of triplets or quads?!? Wow I would love to have a quad baby


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

They very well can have triplets as FF's  I have two that gave me trips as FF's and I have one doeling who's grand dam had quads as a FF.. 

She is a beautiful doeling! Very nice!


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks J.O.Y. I didnt know that they could have triplets,and especialy quads. I will have to be a little more careful


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

No problem  just didnt want you to think they couldn't then have some yourself and freak out! lol!


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

She is a cutie! She is the exact same color as my new buck! It's hard to tell with all fluff! Here's what I like about her: Good width, nice length of body for her age, looks like she has good brisket definition but that could be the angle of the pic. And she's my favorite color 
Here's what I don't like about her: Steep rump, she seems to toe out a little in the back, not badly though, her front pasterns may be a little weak but it's hard to tell with the grass. 
As I said it's hard to tell when she's so fluffy, once she matures you can clip her and post more pictures 

Quality Nigerian Dwarf Goats
www.walshkidsgoats.com
Like us on Facebook!


----------



## ShannonM (Mar 29, 2011)

DrakesFarm said:


> Is she out of triplets or quads?!? Wow I would love to have a quad baby


She is out of quads  Her mom is out of triplets but has had two sets of quads.

I believe that genetics and nutrition play the biggest roles in number of kids. Even if they have the genetics for large litter sizes if they don't get proper nutrition they probably won't have large litters

Walsh Kids- I do think she toes out just a bit, I'll post a pic of her mom and personally I think the doeling is much much better in that department, you can tell me what you think though  Her mom toes out a bunch in the front but a little less in the rear, I think so far (fingers crossed) her daughter has improved over her in both front and rear.

Thank you! 
As a first freshener her mom won Supreme Champion doe at our county fair even against all of the Boers and standard size dairy breeds! I was so excited and I can't wait to see how her doeling continues to mature!


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

I have to stop getting on goat spot its making me want to go GOAT shopping!!!!!!!!!

I just love all of these beautiful colors . Now I will be freaking out everytime my girls are FF s ( good thing I wont have any FF's for at least 1 WEEK, im telling ya I love all goats especialy my Minis and my Manchas


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

DrakesFarm said:


> I have to stop getting on goat spot its making me want to go GOAT shopping!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I just love all of these beautiful colors . Now I will be freaking out everytime my girls are FF s ( good thing I wont have any FF's for at least 1 WEEK, im telling ya I love all goats especialy my Minis and my Manchas


I can totally relate! And we have the same breed of goats!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I had a doe last year that had quads as a FF, and another who had triplets as a FF with her first owner. I don't think its common, but it happens.


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

Yes, she is much improved over her mom.  I like the width they both have, and of course, they are both my favorite color! 

Quality Nigerian Dwarf Goats
www.walshkidsgoats.com
Like us on Facebook!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

My first Nigi came from quints (5). All girls and bred to the same buck, mine had twins (preggo when I bought her), one had trips, the others were twins. That same girl (mine) gave me trips as a second freshner. 
She is a cutey. I agree it's hard when they are young, sometimes something looks better one minute and then changes.


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

clearwtrbeach said:


> My first Nigi came from quints (5).


I'm getting a doeling with from quints in a couple weeks!


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

I have also heard that larger litters means more milk.


----------

